# Lost one pound from last month



## debodun (Nov 7, 2020)

Weight loss is starting to plateau - only one pound in the last month. I expected that, though, as my activity level decreases in fall and winter (but my appetite doesn't).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Like yourself, Deb, activity lessons over the course of winter, with my appetite ballooning!

Thicker, richer, heavier meals that stick to ones ribs are my favourite thing from fall to spring.


----------



## win231 (Nov 7, 2020)

Weight loss tip:
Before eating a cookie, break it into small pieces.  That releases the calories so they can float up into the atmosphere.


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2020)

They only float up into my mouth.


----------



## 911 (Nov 7, 2020)

Stop snacking.


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2020)

Tough to do when I have a ravenous appetite and for the wrong things. Although I am 22 pound less that one year ago, to reach my 
"ideal" weight, I'd have to lose about 70 more pounds.


----------



## Chet (Nov 7, 2020)

That graph really helps. I kept one when I lost 47 pounds in 3 moths back in the day. Quit smoking, lost weight and got an education.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 7, 2020)

Losing/maintaining weight is largely a matter of "will power" for most people.  There is No magic bullet, or pill.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 7, 2020)

Looking at your chart, my first comment is, WOW!!  You've done so well!  Plateaus happen in long-term weight loss journeys, but my experience has been that if you stick to your plan, you eventually start to lose again. I was going to say,  Good luck!  But I know that luck has nothing to do with it, it's accomplished by hard work and determination.  So...good for you and keepit up!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> Weight loss tip:
> Before eating a cookie, break it into small pieces.  That releases the calories so they can float up into the atmosphere.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 8, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Losing/maintaining weight is largely a matter of "will power" for most people.  There is No magic bullet, or pill.


Yes and where I have no will, there is no power.


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2020)

Autumn said:


> Looking at your chart, my first comment is, WOW!!  You've done so well!



I attribute that weight loss to a busy summer with clean-up projects around the house. More physical activity than usual added to the COVID generated food shortages.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 8, 2020)

I don't see a plateau.  A slow possibly, because that last week on the graph has less of a slant than previous weeks.  

One thing I learned as my weight loss journey progressed (not as much of a journey as yours....I was 40 pounds overweight) was that as my progress slowed it became necessary to change my approach. A heavier body, at rest, consumes more calories than a lighter body.  As my body lost its weight, it required less calories to function,  but if I was consuming the same amount of calories, it made sense that the weight loss would slow.  

I dropped my calorie intake 3 times over the course of a year and a half in order to get past the plateaus.  I lost 30 of that 40 pounds, and then when the weight loss leveled out again, I decided that I was done because dropping my calorie intake further felt like it wouldn't be healthy.  I felt better, my knees no longer hurt, I wasn't getting winded going up a flight of stairs and my cholesterol had lowered.  I've continued to remain vigilant, and I tweak my diet any time I gain more than the +/- 3 lbs of wiggle room I allow myself.


----------



## Remy (Nov 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> Tough to do when I have a ravenous appetite and for the wrong things. Although I am 22 pound less that one year ago, to reach my
> "ideal" weight, I'd have to lose about 70 more pounds.


Congratulations on the 22 pounds. It matters. Winter can be hard. I use my oven in the winter and too many calorie items can go in the oven like pizza. Plus I was doing smoothies in the summer but made one from frozen berries after it got cold and it wasn't as good as when it's hot. Cooked the rest of the berries (I bought and froze myself) and put them on oatmeal. Very good.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 25, 2020)

Weight loss is just this:   taking in less calories than you burn.   A former co-worker who was an RN used to tell me:  "portion control".   Less pie in the pie-hole, basically.   Exercise is certainly important, I see young folks(under 50) thinking they can "burn off" the extra calories they've stuffed in their mouths.  Maybe to a small degree, but it's best to keep those calories _out_, to begin with.

I know those winter cravings as well, it's a challenge for sure.   *Drink a glass of water first*, if you think you're about to _yield-to-temptation_.
****Important****
Two reasons to eat more lean protein:
1.  You're older, protein for muscle is essential.
2.  Eating protein is satisfying,  and helps curb those junky carb laden snacks you have in the cupboard.

Good luck, make sure your goals are modest, more likely to become a good habit if you're not torturing yourself.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Nov 25, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Less pie in the pie-hole, basically.


Well said! lol lol lol


----------



## win231 (Nov 25, 2020)

Years ago, I remember getting on one of those talking scales at the beach.
Instead of saying my weight, it said, _"One at a time, please."_


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 132463


I can relate very strongly!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> Years ago, I remember getting on one of those talking scales at the beach.
> Instead of saying my weight, it said, _"One at a time, please."_


That's the point I am getting to also.  I am going to be setting some new goals to lose some again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Weight loss is just this:   taking in less calories than you burn.   A former co-worker who was an RN used to tell me:  "portion control".   Less pie in the pie-hole, basically.   Exercise is certainly important, I see young folks(under 50) thinking they can "burn off" the extra calories they've stuffed in their mouths.  Maybe to a small degree, but it's best to keep those calories _out_, to begin with.
> 
> I know those winter cravings as well, it's a challenge for sure.   *Drink a glass of water first*, if you think you're about to _yield-to-temptation_.
> ****Important****
> ...


Very good advice there Nathan.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

911 said:


> Stop snacking.


Tell me about it.  I love my snacks and have to have something crunchy to satisfy me so I am converting to celery and it's actually pretty good and good for a person.  It is also good for eliminating water from the system.


----------



## Waleed (Mar 1, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Tell me about it. I love my snacks and have to have something crunchy to satisfy me so I am converting to celery and it's actually pretty good and good for a person. It is also good for eliminating water from the system.





Ruthanne said:


> Tell me about it. I love my snacks and have to have something crunchy to satisfy me so I am converting to celery and it's actually pretty good and good for a person. It is also good for eliminating water from the system.





Ruthanne said:


> Tell me about it.  I love my snacks and have to have something crunchy to satisfy me so I am converting to celery and it's actually pretty good and good for a person.  It is also good for eliminating water from the system.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2021)

...........................


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 5, 2021)

There's a new diet Fad out there.

It's called* "move more. Eat less"*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 5, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> There's a new diet Fad out there.
> 
> It's called* "move more. Eat less"*


----------



## win231 (Mar 5, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Weight loss is just this:   taking in less calories than you burn.   A former co-worker who was an RN used to tell me:  "portion control".   Less pie in the pie-hole, basically.   Exercise is certainly important, I see young folks(under 50) thinking they can "burn off" the extra calories they've stuffed in their mouths.  Maybe to a small degree, but it's best to keep those calories _out_, to begin with.
> 
> I know those winter cravings as well, it's a challenge for sure.   *Drink a glass of water first*, if you think you're about to _yield-to-temptation_.
> ****Important****
> ...


When I was severely overweight, I heard about drinking water before meals.  It really worked; the extra time in the bathroom meant less time in the kitchen.


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2021)

Oops - gained 5 pounds from February 6th. Probably because not as much snow shoveled and eating more snacks from Job Lots. Back to where I was on January 2nd.


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2021)

Gained 1.5 pounds in March. Not surprised - I've had a ravenous appetite lately and relatively little physical activity to do - it's past show shoveling and too early for lawn mowing.


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2021)

Didn't gain or lose any from last moth - exactly the same as on April 3rd.


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2021)

Lost 2.5 pounds from May 1. Having a three day yard sale probably conrtributed.


----------

